# BOW HUNTERS - 60 Hot Acres in Chattooga Cty



## Bowzonly (Mar 11, 2005)

*BOW HUNTERS - 60  Acres in Chattooga Cty*

$500 buys you the right to Bow Hunt for turkey and deer on this property in Chattooga county.  Plenty of hardwoods ,deer and turkey on this property that backs up to Chattahoochee National  Forest.  Gated and locked entrance assures you of privacy.  North of Rome and south of Summerville.  
Contact Chris Smelcer @ 706-273-0300 or
lazy_s_huntingclub@yahoo.com


----------



## csgreen1 (Mar 13, 2005)

How many members you going to have.


----------



## mepps (Mar 15, 2005)

i think he's saying $500 and the lease is yours by yourself.


----------



## BassWorm (Mar 16, 2005)

How many different leases does Lazy S Hunting Club have?


----------



## Bowzonly (Mar 16, 2005)

We're going to have 4 members, and being bow hunting only, we'd really have room for more.  This 60 acres is gated and backs up to Chattahoochee national forest.
Jim


----------



## Bowzonly (Mar 16, 2005)

We currently have 3 leases, 120 acres in Dawson Forest-Big Canoe area (full),  500 acres in Pickens/Cherokee, need 9 more members, and 60 acres in Chattooga, needing 4 members.
Jim


----------

